# peep sight do I need a bow press



## dugbow (Jan 11, 2010)

Just wondering if there is any other way to install a peep sight in Bowtech destroyer 340 with out the need of a bow press. I have a string seperrator. Can i loosen the limbs up to the point where the bow is relexaed enough to install the string seperator or do i need a bow press. My old bow tech bow I could change the strings and cables on without the need of a press so it was easy to install a peep site. Is the destroyer the same way


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Be carefull I know a lot of guys who mess up a new string when they try to install a peep using a string spreader. I have a guardian that I can service without a press but my destroyer 350 I always use the shop press.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Best bet is to use a press ...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Agree with the above, use a press. BUT for just installing the string only press enough to take some tension off the string.


----------



## x1jett (Feb 21, 2010)

Bad things can happen if you don't use a press...


----------

